# Free filming and editing trip contest



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll take #131
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

131

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## mad4mallards (Dec 31, 2009)

ill take 26


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

What the heck...I know I'm screwin myself here...but I'll go with #1 lol.....


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

For updates on contest and numbers that have been used please check here
http://www.tjsoutdoorsfilming.com/apps/forums/show/6063784-hunting-filming-editing-contest


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 28, 2007)

Count me in Please. I'll take 249.


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice man! Wish manistee wasn't so far  Maybe I can have you over anyway just for kicks! Stand up guy here fella's!


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Ill go with 20....

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

This is a great deal you never know what could happen. Even if you live far away I do travel a lot and will not over charge you in what it cost in gas. I film for the client and who they take out. Even if you don't have the gear I have every thing that is needed to hunt out of for a low price check the stuff out at www.tjsoutdoorsfilming.com I like to have that client share their great hunt that he/she was on to others.

Get Your Trophy on Video


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

197


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

what the heck let do #88


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

#250
thanks


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll go with #43.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

#81


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Lucky #13 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey hplayer13, might wanna check what number posted in front of you =p
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

#100 for me thanks for drawing me.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

numbers updated
http://members.webs.com/MembersB/ed...D=190224399#forums/topics/show/5580723-number


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

117


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

sounds good 

69


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Coming down to the last few days
See here to view numbers posted 
http://www.tjsoutdoorsfilming.com/apps/forums/show/6063784-hunting-filming-editing-contest


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

72.


----------



## AduntonLSSU (Jan 13, 2009)

# 8 for me


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Last day the drawing will be tomorrow at Noon


----------



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'll throw in #77 Thanks!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

66.....Thanks, Tim


----------



## Angeloboot (Oct 13, 2009)

#171. A fine, upstanding random number. Thanks for the contest TJ


----------

